# Hard Apple Cider Alcohol Content???



## orabun

I am looking for advice on what is a good alcohol content level for a apple cider. 7%, 10%, 13% 17%???? I dont want a real dry (brash) cider. I want it a little sweet with just a little kick. Im makeing 1 gal. batches an need to now how much sugar to use to achive the desired alcohol level. All input will be appreciated. Thanks, Otis


----------



## m_lapaglia

As long as your juice/cider is in the 1.050-1.060 range (7%ABV) Id leave it alone and let it ferment. IT will ferment dry.. you will have to back sweeten to get the level you want. No need to add sugar for more alcohol.


----------



## TheTooth

I agree with M_lapaglia. No need to add sugar unless you want more alcohol. There is not "correct" alcohol percentage for cider. Actually, if you go over 10% I'm pretty sure you've left cider-land and are into making apple wine.


----------



## petes

Have to agree with both the previous, especially if you want to stay with cider rather then go for wine.


----------



## Iloveapplewine

Well i guess i'm the only one who doesnt agree,when i make my cider i add 1 to 1 1/2 pounds of cane sugar per gallon.If you add no nutrients i've found you will end up with a apple wine, slightly sweet with a 10-12% abv.I have used this amount of sugar for 3 years and everyone loves the stuff!! I tend to use the wild yeast in the apple cider but you can use other yeasts with no trouble.


----------



## Wade E

Dont quite know what you mean about not adding nutient and getting wine, can you expalin that better? Welcome also.


----------



## Iloveapplewine

I'm talking about yeast nutrients,from what i can tell with my apple wine when you let the wild yeast ferment the wine i get almost the same abv as when i use lalvin 1118 or even 1116,these yeasts can go to 18% or even higher. I could be wrong,but i believe it lack of yeast nutrients and the wine is pretty good at all stages of fermentation,we've got a keg on tap right now.


----------



## Luc

In france there are 2 types of cider. 
Normal (dry) and doux (sweet). I like the sweet one
best.
No more as 3 to 5% alcohol.

It is my favorite drink when I am over there on a holliday as
I do not like most grape wines.

Luc


----------



## Iloveapplewine

I would say i like my apple wine the same way,doux. The thing about my wine that i'm trying to understand is why does it wind up the same sweetness no matteer what yeast i use. I've used 3 different types of yeast and wild yeast(my favorite) and they all come out the same,any ideas?


----------



## arcticsid

Otis, here is a bunch of recipes for cider that may interest you. Take a look through this site, they have some great recipes and other info in there as well.

http://brewery.org/brewery/cm3/recs/11_toc.html

Troy


----------



## St Allie

( bit of background on cider)

In britain they have a standard for cider and perry.. basically if you add any water or sugar to the juice.. it's no longer able to be called cider commercially.

Usually you'll find a cider brewed on the natural sugars will be around the 4-5% abv mark.. You can get it higher by 'mellowing the fruit' which is basically leaving the picked fruit for a few weeks to get older and it shrinks a bit..evaporating off some of the water in the juice before pressing.... strong ciders can be around the 7% mark.

Allie


----------

